# OUTBACK height



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was noticing in the PHOTO GALLERY, that one of the 28 footers has 3 steps going into the trailer. Do all the 2004's have 3 steps? My 2003 25 RSS only has 2 steps. 
Is it possible they raised up the new trailers a bit?


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

My 2004 28rss has 3 steps, but I don't know that's as a result of the trailer being lifted. I think the height on mine is 10' 6"


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Our 28RLS has 3 steps.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't think they changed the height, just added the step. All of the new ones I saw when shopping had 3 steps on both doors. That was one small reason we preferred the Outback over the Frontier. The Frontiers had a double step at the back and a single for the main door. Go figure that designer! Guess they didn't bother to think that when the camper is turtled up you only have one step. With 2 young boys having the three steps is nice.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea the 28 models are taller. From the specs on keystone site, To top of A/C> 21RS-26RS= 9'11", 28bhs-28RSS= 10'1".







I guess the extra 3" warrents another step. Kirk


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Now if they could just make the interior 1" higher. I am 6'4" and can stand up straight in the camper only if I am not wearing shoes. The queen bed won't allow me to stretch out either. But the rear queen slide is one of the coolest things about the Outback. So I'll deal. If I wanted to be able to stretch out, I should have purchased a tent instead!

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Randy if you wait a few years you'll begin to shrink!

Maybe you could mod the side window in the Outback to dangle your feet, make a foot tent!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Not a bad idea about the foot tent







. I did come up with a easy way to rotate the bed so it lays in correcttly, but I don't think it will fly. Kirk


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

My 2004 25RSS has 2 steps


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Randy...
You really need the QUEEN BED MOD! (head to the rear) I'll bet you got rid of the blinds at the foot of the bed one your first trip out!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I will run my idea by you guys about the bed mod.







With Rough measurments it looks like the bed has to extend 1' 6'' out from the end of the slider. Sandwich a piece of 3/8" plywood the lenght and depth of the slider so it can be moved in and out easily and install a stop so you can only pull it out 1' 6", this should cantilever and support the mattress solidily. They do this in class-c motorhomes to close the gap over the cab. The down side is every time you use the bed you have to rotate the mattress, also you may lose the use of the dinette bed, and your head will be to the window and not the headboard. There may be to many downsides but if someone wants to give it a shot have fun







. Kirk


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Randy, I am 6'4" as well and know what you mean. This past week I spent two nights on the bottom bunk in the kids room. Me and the kids were watching a movie after a long day and I could not find the will to get up and move.

I have been thinking about a bed mod like this myself but am thinking it may be more trouble then it is worth.


----------

